# Drilling into a vinyl casement window



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,, I have a Weathershield Pro Series Vinyl Casement Window,, I have replaced the operator, but, there is a metal piece, that has three screw holes, for three anchoring screws that hold this small metal to the bottom of the window sash frame, the arm from the operator snaps into a hole drilled for the operator,,,,,,

the screws that go into the vinyl window , vinyl only, not vinyl clad,, will not hold into the frame when you try to crank the operator to close,,, it will close within about two inches of closing,,,

but because the screws are loose, the metal mount on the sash frame does not hold against the sash snugly to allow the opener to close fully


How do I get the three screws to anchor solidly into the vinyl sash frame ? Bigger screw size, epoxy into the screw hole ?

The original, existing screw holes will not hold the screws tightly, when closing the window, when it is about two inches from closing fully, the metal with the tree screws, will not hold tight against the sash frame, because the screws will not hold tight into the vinyl
Thank you


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I moved this to windows and doors for you---be patient---we have some good window experts here but they may take a little while to answer you----


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Particle board screws work very well. They have a larger tooth to them and tend not to destroy the thread path going in.


----------

